# Bird Poo



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

On my return from holiday my vehicle was covered in Seagull Poo. I managed to get most of it off but I have a few nasty marks that I am having difficulty with, any suggestions please.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Use Farecla G3 polishing compound

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Do not park under trees!
Avoid the coast!
Do not feed the seabirds!
All fairly obvious solutions but the best I can do, for in general I never get bird poo on my van, so there must be something I do, that you do not.
It can, so I hear, eat through the paintwork, so perhaps a good dose of polish on the horizontal surfaces may give protection.
Alan


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Bird poo is alkali, so you could try a hot vinegar solution.

We find for both bird poo and splattered insects, a cloth wrung out in hottish water and some neat biological washing liquid (e.g. Ariel liquid) does the trick. Rinse it off well.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It's worth reading the advice provided in this thread on Meguiars site (especially the longer post further down): http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?40428-Bird-Dropping-Stains

Regards, 
Chris


----------

